# Lavakies von wo?



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2014)

Also in der Eifelregion kann man wohl Lavakies bei jedem Baustoffhändler abhohlen.

Bei uns in der Ecke ist dem nicht so. Somit stellt sch mir die Frage wo kann man sowas gut und günstig in Norddeutschland bekommen. Beste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist Baumarkt und 40 Kg Säche als Winterstreu. Lavagranulat ca. 3-6 mm


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

Hallo Totto,
schau mal da:  http://lavasteine.net/lava-32-56-mm-korngroesse-big-bag.html da habe ich meine Lava her.
lG Angelika


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

200 Euro für einen 1 m³  währen  0,20 pro Liter , guter Kurs
bzw. 20 Euro für 25 Liter währen  0,80 pro Liter , geht garnicht

das Winterstreu ca. 3-8 mm (toom) kosten 40 kg bei 1,25 m³/to 50 Liter ca. 11 Euro währen  0,22 pro Liter , past doch noch. Gibt es wohl aber nur jetzt im Winter
das Lava ca. 8-16 mm (toom)  25 Liter ca. 6 Euro währen  0,24 pro Liter , past auch noch.

Denke ich kann derzeit noch keinen m³ unterbringen. Werde mir wohl mal 4 Säcke von dem Winterstreu weglegen für einen kleinen Solarbetriebenen Bodenfilter zum ausprobieren. 

Danke


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

Hallo Totto,
wenn du bis nach dem Winter wartest und Toom hat noch Winterstreu dann kannst du mit Toom den Peis auch noch runter handeln hab ich selbst auch schon gemacht.
lG Angelika


----------



## Joerg (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

Hi Totto,
nach dem Winter gibt es Winterstreu teilweise recht günstig.
Ich habe für den gebrochenen Blähton (Winterstreu Liapor) bei Aldi 0,10 € pro 10 Liter Beutel berappt.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

Also jetzt mit dem Minimum eindecken, falls noch der große Winter kommt und wenn der Winter nicht mehr kommt dann voll zuschlagen was  die Lager hergeben......bei Joergs 0,01 pro Liter werden auch die Blumenrabatten verfüllt 



Auch irgendwelche Vorschläge zu Weißtorf für mein kleines Moorbeet?


----------



## BerndD (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

Hallo, ich komme aus der Vulkanlandschaft um den Laacher See. In der Nähe von meinem Wohnort liegt ein alte Lavagrube. Da findet man noch Lavagranulat for nothing.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## 15.8 (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*

Hmm, wird der Lavastein als Substrat in kleinen Körben genutzt,
oder großflächig auf dem Teichboden ausgeschüttet (5cm dick)?
Oder wie wird er verwendet?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Lavakies von wo?*



15.8 schrieb:


> Oder wie wird er verwendet?


Ich lasse da Teichwasser durch strömen. Stell paar Pflanzen rein und hoffe das sich ein paar Bakterien ansiedeln die mithelfen schickes Teichwasser zu haben....so der ungefähre Plan 

Habe das ganze schon mit groben gewaschenem Sand durchgeführt, nur der hatte nicht den nötigen KF-Wert. Also der hat das Wasser zwar so wie gehoft durchströmen lassen. Da ist Oberflächlich aber noch zu viel Wasser abgelaufen. Nun hätte ich auf feinen Kies ausweichen können, um den KF-Wert zu verringern, der Kies hat aber nicht so viel Besiedlungsfläche wie Lasa ... man benötigt somit ein größeres Volumen für selbe Besiedlungsfläche.

Da ich nicht so viel Platz habe um das mit Kies zu machen bin ich auf die Suche nach Lava gegangen......jetzt mit einem Anhänger in die Eifel oder zu BerndD an den Laacher See zu fahren währe zum ausprobieren ein bischen teuer.


----------

